
New £1 coin to be introduced to combat counterfeiting - sarreph
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-26632863
======
rikf
I am amazed that people would go through the effort to counterfeit a £1 coin,
you would literally need to counterfeit millions of coins to make the
enterprise worthwhile and then how would you launder them all? Obviously the
benefit is worth more then the cost but I find it strange none the less

------
indolering
Or you could just end counterfeiting all together.

[http://indolering.com/puf-bitcoin](http://indolering.com/puf-bitcoin)

It can be applied to normal currencies as well.

~~~
scrollaway
You're right, bitcoin is the obvious alternative to a physical coin used daily
by over 60 million people being easy to counterfeit.

You should run for queen of england, the current one is getting a bit old.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
> You should run for queen of england, the current one is getting a bit old.

It's remarkable how long she's been around. I'm no spring chicken, but her
_son_ is quite a bit older than I am.

I'm not in the Commonwealth, so I haven't closely followed the changes in her
visage over the ages. But in the sidebar titled "HISTORY OF THREE PENCE
PIECE", Elizabeth II on the coin doesn't look that bad, practically a "babe".

